# Cats eating spider plant



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

How do I get my stupid male from chewing on my spider plant? We smack him but he still does it


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Have you tried noise therapy? Every time he goes to munch on the plant, shake a jar or a can with pennies or small rocks in it. They hate the noise and will run away. Eventually, they should figure out that going near the plant means that horrible noise. 

Or keep a spray bottle on hand and give him a little spritz when he tries to get to the plant.

The chain stores like Petco and Petsmart have cat grass that you can grow (at least they do around here). Maybe you can get him some of that to chomp on instead.

If nothing else works, you can spray the plant with Hot Pepper Wax. It won't hurt him but once he gets a mouth full of hot pepper, he won't want another one 

Good luck.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Romad said:


> Have you tried noise therapy? Every time he goes to munch on the plant, shake a jar or a can with pennies or small rocks in it. They hate the noise and will run away. Eventually, they should figure out that going near the plant means that horrible noise.
> 
> Or keep a spray bottle on hand and give him a little spritz when he tries to get to the plant.
> 
> ...


Lol, my cat is the dumbest cat ever. I tried everything and he still eats it


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Or just get rid of the plant. It's a plant, you "stupid" cat is a living being with blood. Stop hitting your cat as well, how would you like it? If you need a means to discipline or discourage, use a spray bottle with warm water and squirt at their face. They then think the plant is spraying them, not the human abusing them.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

smack him...that dosent sound too nice.....but he still shouldn't be doing that. I think the noise therapy like romad said could work, or you could get him cat grass to chew on. Possible he's bored? The water spritz trick works pretty nicely on dogs, but i don't know about cats.....i do know that cats hate the sound of hissing (like snakes because to them snakes =danger) and snake sounds. Don't ask me why, but it has always worked for me. 


good luck 

I don't really like the hitting, it is like being hit for something you didn't know is bad really...


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Pitluvs said:


> Or just get rid of the plant. It's a plant, you "stupid" cat is a living being with blood. Stop hitting your cat as well, how would you like it? If you need a means to discipline or discourage, use a spray bottle with warm water and squirt at their face. They then think the plant is spraying them, not the human abusing them.


The plant is the only thing I have from a friend who passed away from cancer


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your friend, but I still think it's just a plant. Anyways, you have some great suggestions. Hang the plant somewhere where the cat can't get it. All cats chew plants when given the chance. Buy him some cat grass.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Spraying the cat with water will work better than beating it, IMO.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

It really isn't a beating it is tapping him on his nose like you would with a dog


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

You don't do that with a dog either... unsubbing.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I still suggest the water method. Anything to do with anger directed at at animal will still end up with the animal mistrusting you. a tap, a shout, a kick, a hit - doesn't matter.

and I'm with pitluvs on that

good luck, cya.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Pitluvs said:


> You don't do that with a dog either... unsubbing.


I will try the spray bottle, FYI, What is your avatar? He is adorable.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Pitluvs said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your friend, but I still think it's just a plant. Anyways, you have some great suggestions. Hang the plant somewhere where the cat can't get it. All cats chew plants when given the chance. Buy him some cat grass.


Totally agree with Pitluvs, I am also sorry about your friend.


----------

